
Windows 10 Bleeds Users While Ubuntu Linux Enjoys an Astonishing Increase - rbanffy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2020/05/06/windows-10-is-bleeding-users-while-ubuntu-linux-enjoys-an-astonishing-increase/
======
trail-system
Despite this article over-hyping what's happening the author summarizes things
well.

 _" So why is Microsoft bleeding overall market share while Ubuntu is gaining
so rapidly? One reason, as WindowsLatest points out, could be the COVID-19
pandemic and a significant decrease in company-owned PCs being used at the
office.

And perhaps people are exploring alternatives at home."_

A lot of people have more free time lately to mess around with new
technologies lately across the board so while I'm happy to see that, it
doesn't necessarily mean much.

Bringing up Windows 10 here is almost just for show.

------
slawekrewaj
The Linux usage is still marginal. It looks like last web developers left
Windows for Linux ;)

